# How to get tee-times at St Andrews-



## standrewsjim (May 2, 2007)

When travelling to Scotland, e-mail Connoisseur Golf if you need tee-times on the Old Course (even at short notice).

They also have packages for the British Open at Carnoustie including tee-times, and accommodation on the 18th fairway!

Luxury Golf Vacations - Connoisseur Golf - premium golf travel to Scotland and Ireland


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

ok ill make sure to call


----------



## mattw (May 12, 2007)

the best bet to get a tee-time on the old course is ring up the daily balllot every day. Phone number available off St Andrews Links Trust - Welcome.

The booking is done a day in advance and on Saturdays for Mondays.

We got a teetime after ringing up 2 times so it doesnt actually take that long.


----------

